# Grundlegende Empfehlung zur Einstellung Hook 5 auf Langeland?



## H4rdliner (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Herren in meiner Verwandtschaft haben sich letztes Jahr das Lowrance Hook 5 zugelegt, es aber nicht geschafft es in Langeland ordentlich einzustellen und zu nutzen.
Nun bin ich wieder mit dabei und habe die Aufgabe das Ding zu verstehen und dann in LL entsprechend einzustellen und zu bedienen. =O/
Habe mir schon den Simulator für das Elite-5 heruntergeladen und ausprobiert (Fürs Hook 5 gibt's keinen und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das Elite der Vorgänger und sollte ähnlich zu bedienen sein).
Allerdings steige ich da noch nicht wirklich durch (Neuling im Thema).
Zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, die mir erst mal wenig bis nichts sagen und als Trockenübung erst recht nicht nachvollziehbar.

Daher meine Frage an euch:
Kann mir jemand die wichtigsten Grundeinstellungen kurz zusammengefasst nennen?

Beschäftige mich zwar sowieso noch mit der gesamten Bedienung des Geräts, aber für den Einstieg wäre es einfacher, wenn ich da schon mal keine falschen Grundeinstellungen mache.

Wäre echt klasse, wenn ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen könntet.

Danke im Voraus und Petri Heil


----------



## Guppyfreund (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Empfehlung zur Einstellung Hook 5 auf Langeland?*

Woran ist es denn konkret gescheitert?

Sowas wie eine Grundeinstellung, die immer gut ist gibt es leider nicht. Abhängig von den Schwebstoffen im Wasser, Geschwindigkeit etc. muss man das Echolot immer an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.

Ich kann dir als Einstieg empfehlen dich mit den zahlreichen Youtube Videos zu Echoloteinstellungen zu beschäftigen, die haben mir damals wirklich sehr geholfen.


----------



## H4rdliner (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Empfehlung zur Einstellung Hook 5 auf Langeland?*

Hi Guppyfreund,

erst mal danke für die Antwort.
Habe gerade noch mal mit meinem Bruder telefoniert. Er hat mir erklärt, dass egal woran sie rumgestellt haben, sie keinen Grund/Grundlinie auf dem Sonar zu sehen bekommen haben. Nur ein ganz buntes Sonarbild in grün/gelb/rot/blau, als würde der Geber nur knapp über dem Grund hängen. Und das bei Wassertiefen von 20-50 meter.
Hab mit dem Simulator ja schon rumgespielt. Da sind folgende Einstellungen bei denen ich erst mal nicht weiß was für den Start in Langeland günstig ist (weiter ausprobieren kann ich ja dann Vorort, will halt die Woche in LL nicht damit verbringen das Echolot zu studieren, sondern Angeln).

Im Hauptmenü:
-Automatische Empfindlichkeit (Bringt es was das zu aktivieren, oder sollte man lieber manuell einstellen und wenn manuell, wo und was?)
- Bereich (Steht auf 15m, kann von 5m bis 300m einstellen)
- Sonar-Frequenz (200 kHz, 83 kHz oder 83/200 kHz) Bedeutet 200kHz immer die bessere Auflösung oder ist das Gewässerabhängig?
- Pinggeschwindigkeit (Am langsamsten, Langsam, Normal, Schnell, Schnellste) Ist das Geschwindigkeitsabhängig einzustellen?

Karte:
- COG-Ausdehnung (Was ist das und was bringt es mir da irgendwas zwischen 1-100km einzustellen?)

Sonar:
- Störstrahlunterdrückung (Aus/Niedrig/Mittel/Hoch)
- Oberflächenklarheit (Aus/Niedrig/Mittel/Hoch) Im Meer vielleicht auf Mittel?
- Fischfang-Modus (Flachwasser/Frischwasser/Tiefwasser/Langsames Trollen/Schnelles Trollen/Klares Wasser/Brackwasser) Brackwasser und Frischwasser würde ich im Meer mal ausschließen, aber ab wann ist es Flachwasser und ab Wann Tiefwasser? Ab wann Langsames und ab wann schnelles Trollen?
- Manueller Modus (Da wird als Info noch Tiefen-Bereichswahl angezeigt) Das sagt mir gar nichts


Was sollte ich fürs Meer/Langeland da überall einstellen?

Sorry, bin halt absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet, aber vielleicht kann man mich hier erhellen.

PS:
Natürlich habe ich auch schon Google bemüht, aber so richtig (für mich) verständliches leider nicht finden können. Auf Youtube konnte ich hauptsächlich Produktvorstellungen für das Hook 5 finden. Mein Bruder hat nun auch für 100€ den Schlageter-Zugang zu den Schulungsvideos gesponsert, werde sie mir auch alle noch anschauen, aber die handeln nicht vom Hook 5.
Hab das Gerät nun da (inklusive einer kleinen 12V-Batterie und Ladegerät dafür)
Heute Abend werde ich ein Software-Update darauf durchführen.

Bis denne und danke nochmal


----------



## Guppyfreund (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Empfehlung zur Einstellung Hook 5 auf Langeland?*

Ich vermute die fehlende Grundlinie basiert auf der Einstellung von maximal 15m Tiefe. Du müsstest auch Auto auswählen können.
Falls das nicht zutrifft war vermutlich der Echolotgeber falsch montiert oder der falsche Echolotgeber im Echolot eingestellt, wenn er den Grund nicht gefunden hat. Das Menü in dem der Echolotgeber gewählt wird müsste Installation heißen.

Ich habe das Lowrance Elite Ti 7, aber die Einstellungen müssten trotzdem ziemlich ähnlich sein.

Im Hauptmenü:
Empfindlichkeit mache ich manuell oder Auto + - X%, halt so dass nur noch wenig Rauschen angezeigt wird.
Als Bereich müsste auch Auto möglich sein.
Grob gesagt 200khz kleiner Kegel, scharfes Bild und 83khz großer Kegel, rauschiges Bild. Ich nutze auf der Ostsee 200khz, 83khz ist eher etwas für flache Seen.
Die Pinggewschwindigkeit ist von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig und wirkt sich auch auf die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit aus. Ich wechsel zwischen den Einstellungen normal und schnellste hin und her je nachdem wie schnell ich fahre bzw. treibe.


Karte:
COG-Ausdehnung ist ein Richtungspfeil und die Anzahl ist die länge. Ich nutzte das nicht weil es mich stört. Wenn du auf der Stelle treibst und nicht ganz klar ist in welche Richtung du dich bewegst dreht sich das Ding die ganze Zeit wie ein verrückter Kompass um dich rum.

Sonar:
Obeflächenklarheit und Störstrahlunterdrückung sind ähnlich wie die Empfindlichkeit, sie entfernen mehr Rauschen, bergen aber auch das Risiko, dass man z.B. kleinere Fische oder große Fische, welche nicht direkt unter dem Boot stehen, nicht mehr sieht. Ich verwende niedrig für die Obeflächenklarheit und das andere gar nicht.
Fischfang-Modus setzt die Empfindlichkeit, Pinggeschwindigkeit, etc. auf empfohlene Grundeinstellungen von Lowrance, welche auf typische amerikanische Gewässer basieren. Du kannst diesen Punkt ignorieren weil es wie gesagt empfohlen ist die Werte manuell an die Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
Ist manueller Modus vielleicht die Alternative zu Fischfang-Modus?


----------



## H4rdliner (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grundlegende Empfehlung zur Einstellung Hook 5 auf Langeland?*

Moin Guppyfreund,

astrein. Das sind endlich mal Infos mit denen ich was anfangen kann. Kurz und bündig aber eindeutig und klar. =O)
Ich denke dass ich damit erst mal starten kann und dann ein wenig Feintuning auf See betreiben werde (Je nachdem wie tief wir sind und schnell wir fahren, etc.)
Das mit der fehlenden Grundlinie werde ich noch mal mit den Jungs besprechen. Falsch montiert könnte gut sein, da sie letztes Jahr nur irgendwie eine gebastelte Halterung mit Alustange und Kabelbinder für den Geber genommen haben...
Dieses mal haben wir nen ordentlichen stabilen Halter aus Edelstahl.

Nochmal vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe und eine schöne Zeit

Petri Heil

;O)


----------

